# Tree crushes car in Bermuda



## Bermie (Mar 22, 2006)

http://www.theroyalgazette.com/apps...060313/NEWS/103130094&SearchID=73239282831453
Update:
Pictures posted further down in thread

Can't find the picture, but an old poinciana fell on a car JUST as it was passing. They say the reason the tree fell is a mystery, I went to look at the stump, old concrete cavity filling, multiple cavities, residual wall about 10% heartwood decay, stress cracks and a truck clipped it! Thank God the people inside were OK.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah, BIG mystery there!


Well, I guess everything is a mystery in the Bermuda Triangle!


----------



## Bermie (Mar 25, 2006)

Triangle spooooky place! ...But much more interesting than a square.


----------



## Gearhead1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe the tree didn't like Japanese cars.


----------



## Bermie (Apr 5, 2006)

*pictures*

Here is the picture of the tree, what's left of it!
You can see the old concrete filling in the cavity to the left.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Bermie. Looks like a flush cut started the process. 
Someone thought they were making the tree safer by removing that big limb?

Yeah right.


----------



## Bermie (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, back in the day, flush cuts and cavity filling were what was done, it's only now when these things are failing that the new science is proving its worth! That tree was probably well over 50 years old.


----------

